# LD Lines



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone give me feedback on the above company please. I am thinking of booking Portsmouth to Le Havre.

Are they any good - or is it a risk.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

French operator rumoured to be making a rescue bid for Seafrance.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

no problems but they may be lucky to get sea france

Dave P


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have used them in the past for car and motorbike, they are alright, but if you don't book a cabin for the overnight ferry be prepared for passengers sleeping anywhere, they bring sleeping bags and camp out in the bars as soon as the boat sets off. Chasper.


----------



## montpinchon (Aug 13, 2009)

parigby said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone give me feedback on the above company please. I am thinking of booking Portsmouth to Le Havre.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Have just booked with them myself.

Out in Jan and back in March - Total cost £299 for under 7m van up to 3.2m high, 2 people, inc sleeper seats one way and cancellation insurance.

Much easier access for me than Dover.

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

LD Lines is a subsidiary of Louis Dreyfus Armateurs Group, a major player in maritime transport since 1904, now with a fleet of over 60 ships operating worldwide.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Have just booked with them myself.
> 
> Out in Jan and back in March - Total cost £299 for under 7m van up to 3.2m high, 2 people, inc sleeper seats one way and cancellation insurance.
> 
> ...


And about half what Brittany Ferries would have charged you!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Used them a few times.

No problems at all


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We use them all of the time now excellent service with fair prices (not sure about the soon to start fast ferry service though, looks as expensive as Brittany) and would recommend them.
John.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We use them all of the time now excellent service with fair prices (not sure about the soon to start fast ferry service though, looks as expensive as Brittany) and would recommend them.
John.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use them for west coast of france half the price of brittany ferries
and it saves us around a 800 miles and 2 days driving, if you use the day crossing you can stop in the aire at Honfleur
also i see you are from Oxfordshire so take look at newhaven to dieppe
see here
chapter


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I come back with them but i hate overnighting on ferries so don't go over with them. Look at going out Newhaven to Dieppe and coming back from Le Havre. LD operate both routes.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have just booked Newhaven Dieppe with them great price saved a stack on some of the other so called special deals!


----------

